# Original 70's Tele on Kijjii



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Its a 1973 Telecaster supposedly all original and the guy wants 4 grand for it. Maybe thats valid but not to me. I remember those 70's Telecaster for the most part not being that great. I've owned original 60's teles and 70's teles. If I was to spend 4 grand on a tele I think it would be a custom shop. I would never spend that on a 70's tele. 
Am I alone in this?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

You are not alone-there was a lot of crap made by all the major manufacturers during that time which of course spawned the vintage craze for 50's and 60's guitars.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Like everything, there are good ones and bad ones. I have a '73 Tele Deluxe that I got for $800 US on eBay and after some parts hunting have got it almost back to orignal condition (after another $800 or so). It's a sweet playing and sounding guitar. But $4000??? No way.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> Like everything, there are good ones and bad ones. I have a '73 Tele Deluxe that I got for $800 US on eBay and after some parts hunting have got it almost back to orignal condition (after another $800 or so). It's a sweet playing and sounding guitar. But $4000??? No way.


Yes putting aside the question of whether it's a "good one" or not, is there any vintage value attached to a 70's Telecaster? I'm thinking maybe some but I do think there is a little bit of a stigma against 70's telecasters that might offset that.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

There's a 70's Tele floating around on CL/Kijiji for $2300 that I've been keeping my eye on. It's not all orig, the neck pickup isn't orig and there's been some routing for i guess a humbucker at some point, but I still think that's a pretty decent price.

I certainly wouldn't pay 4k for a 70s Tele. A nice '68, sure, but not 70's.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> There's a 70's Tele floating around on CL/Kijiji for $2300 that I've been keeping my eye on. It's not all orig, the neck pickup isn't orig and there's been some routing for i guess a humbucker at some point, but I still think that's a pretty decent price.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't pay 4k for a 70s Tele. A nice '68, sure, but not 70's.


I wouldn't pay $2,300 for a vintage tele thats been routed either. Infact an all original 70's tele isn't worth as much as a brand new American to me. 
But I would think that a routing job and other missing original hardware has to got to affect the vintage value.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I wouldn't pay $2,300 for a vintage tele thats been routed either. Infact an all original 70's tele isn't worth as much as a brand new American to me.
> But I would think that a routing job and other missing original hardware has to got to affect the vintage value.


Yeah, but it's still a damned sight better than other 70's tele prices I've seen lately. I don't know whats going on with them.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I certainly wouldn't pay 4k for a 70s Tele. A nice '68, sure, but not 70's.


So what would ya pay for a 66'?:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> So what would ya pay for a 66'?:sport-smiley-002:



Personally I wouldn't pay the huge dollars that 50's or 60's tele's command. But I'm a player not a collector. If I want a great guitar I'll either buy the a custom shop built or have a reputable builder build me one.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> So what would ya pay for a 66'?:sport-smiley-002:


Haha, considering I don't have any $$$ to spend right now, I can pretty much say any price I want!

But honestly, I'd like to get a nice vintage Tele at some point when I'm more flush, but that won't be for a while.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

After building a few that sound just as good or better than a my 66' I am thinking the same way ...


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

Personally, I just don't get the whole vintage hype thing. If it's good then it's good!!!

There are soooo many scams and fakes rolling around Kijijji, I would be very carefull.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I could spend 4 grand on a better things than someone else's idea of a good guitar. Four grand would get me one heck of a great modded guitar. It would have perfect frets, a perfect neck and the best quality PUPS and tuners. How much do you think that would cost? I would have lots and lots of money left over and a much better guitar.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I could spend 4 grand on a better things than someone else's idea of a good guitar. Four grand would get me one heck of a great modded guitar. It would have perfect frets, a perfect neck and the best quality PUPS and tuners. How much do you think that would cost? I would have lots and lots of money left over and a much better guitar.


I dig what you're saying and yeah, I'm sure there's hundreds of guitar out there that outperform a vintage guitar in all kinds of ways. For me though, part of it is the story behind the guitar. I enjoy collecting old things, like books for example. I have a bunch from the 19th C and early 20th C. It's interesting to me to wonder where it's been, who's read (played) it and why. I dunno, call it a compulsion of mine.

For example, have you ever gotten a bill with the Where's Willy address on it? It fascinates me to find out where that money has been and when, and it's exciting to know that in this age of info exchange, you can actually find out.

I suppose my reasons could be different than other peoples', but I still think it would be cool. However, let's get one thing straight. I ain't no collector, that axe would be played, ridden hard and put away wet.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> For example, have you ever gotten a bill with the Where's Willy address on it?.


Ummm.......no.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

I played a few vintage Tele's the other day, including a '70 and they were very underwhelming. I think the '70 was $4,750, I have yet to play a vintage anything that I really liked.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

If I had 4 grand to blow on guitars, I would get 2 of 'em made for me. Say, a Newsom and an AC perhaps.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

for 4G.....wow. i'll make you almost 3 to your own specs..hehehe


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

1970's ...

Lets see,

They made some REALLY good clothing in the 1970's










Buildings built in the 1970's were built to last an astounding 20 years:










WHO could not just LOVE the colour sense of the designers in the 1970's? I mean, what is NOT to love about Honey Gold?











kqoct so yea, of course guitars from the 1970's are worth a MINT. Built by people that lived in buildings that fell down in 20 years, wearing butterfly everything, polyester everything else, and surrounded with beautiful Honey Gold washrooms you just KNOW they did class workmanship!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> 1970's ...
> 
> Lets see,
> 
> They made some REALLY good clothing in the 1970's


*Ok..the 70's blows..but even i would'nt say no that Blonde girl in ABBA....yes, even in that outfit... hwopv*


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

I am quite a big fan of the Fender 70's guitars...especially the 3 bolt large headstock models that a lot of folk don't care for. I've owned all kinds of guitars and the ones that stand out were the my 70's models. In fact I had a 74 Tele that had the sweetest tone, a couple tele deluxes that were outstanding and a 74 hardtail strat that also stood out amongst other later Strats. These 4 stand out as the best sounding, coolest playing models I've had the pleasure of owning. The 74 Tele is probably the one I most regret selling. As far as price goes I agree that $4000 is too much but if you can find any in nice shape in the sub - $2000 zone I would definitely consider it...can't beat the mojo.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Look at it this way, there is a heck of alot of guitars out there for 4 grand too choose from.
Rick


----------

